# ID on a snake i bumped into this arvo



## damo77 (Sep 17, 2013)

Saw a snake on our property near Toowoomba this afternoon. Unfortunately no pics however it was arounf 5ft long, had a dark brown to slate coloured body with a small tan coloured head. It was quite a thick heavy body. It looked at me and i looked at it for a while then when i took a few steps back it slowly slithered away.
The closest thing i have been able to find picture wise on the net is a mulga snake.
Thanks
Damian

- - - Updated - - -

After having a bit more of a look it appears it is an eastern brown. Might need to do a bit more clearing in the area and hope it moves somewhere else on our 20 acres.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 17, 2013)

damo77 said:


> Saw a snake on our property near Toowoomba this afternoon. Unfortunately no pics however it was arounf 5ft long, had a dark brown to slate coloured body with a small tan coloured head. It was quite a thick heavy body. It looked at me and i looked at it for a while then when i took a few steps back it slowly slithered away.
> The closest thing i have been able to find picture wise on the net is a mulga snake.
> Thanks
> Damian



By that description (and without a picture) it may well be an Eastern Brown (Pseudonaja textilis). Without further description or pics it might be anything.




ETA:

just missed your update!

don't wish him too far away, great pest control


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 17, 2013)

Are you sure it wasn't a coastal taipan?


----------



## damo77 (Sep 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a coastal taipan?


Just checked out coastal taipan and the head on our snake was too small for a taipan. Now I am pretty sure it was an eastern brown. Just a bloody big one. I was probably being very conservative when i said it was 5ft. Didnt want to fall into the trap of seing a two foot snake that ended up 8ft with huge dripping fangs and an eye patch when reflecting.


----------



## Narelle (Sep 18, 2013)

Mum and Dad get lots of browns at their place at Lowood QLD (near Fernvale). They have such a vast colour range. The small head sounds like a give away and they certainly can get quite big!

We have a little man made fish pond creek area and I found this brown's partial skin in the creek bed on Saturday.


----------



## animal805 (Sep 18, 2013)

Pics no workies Narelle


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty sure you don't get Mulga/king Brown's in Toowoomba...from what your saying if I was to take a bet it would be an eb ...but without a pic, no one can give you an accurate ID


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2013)

redbellybite said:


> Pretty sure you don't get Mulga/king Brown's in Toowoomba...from what your saying if I was to take a bet it would be an eb ...but without a pic, no one can give you an accurate ID


I think the original post was changed from mulga to eastern brown.


----------

